# looking for a LOWTHER LIGHTNING SCOOTER



## phildesas (Feb 8, 2015)

looking for a LOWTHER SCOOTER LIGHTNING, collector of strange scooter for years, i felt in love with this one!!! so if you have one !!!! MP


----------



## petritl (Feb 8, 2015)

Many years ago my dad had a Lowther, he sold it to a collector who had a few of these scooters. I can ask dad if he remembers who bought his.


----------



## JOEL (Feb 9, 2015)

WOW, That's cool !!!


----------



## Pistelpete (Feb 9, 2015)

Good luck I only know of one and it was sold to a collector in Italy


----------



## phildesas (Feb 9, 2015)

hello
yes i saw the one in italy ... im french and it is the only one i know over europe. i had a contact with a man near cleveland that has one, but not for sale, and i saw another one in a farm museum... but they sould be more. a cushman collector told me he knows someone that has 6 of them, but where is he???????


----------



## Pistelpete (Feb 9, 2015)

What city did this cushman collector live in that has 6 of these? And if you have his name?


----------



## phildesas (Feb 9, 2015)

I do not Know


----------



## phildesas (Feb 11, 2015)

if someone has an idea.....


----------

